# StaffPad Contribution to “5 Starter Libraries Compared” Thread



## Rory (Aug 13, 2020)

There’s a current thread in which “starter” libraries (now many more than 5) are used to play the same piece of music: https://vi-control.net/community/threads/5-starter-libraries-compared.95937/

There's a download link to the files needed in the thread's first post.

It would be interesting to see a StaffPad version if someone with the app’s third-party libraries would be willing to contribute one.


----------



## RogiervG (Aug 13, 2020)

i don't think it will.. because its not ment to be used within a daw, and it are special editions of the normal libs only available within staffpad. oh and its not a starter lib if you start to mix and match multiple libraries. the topic is about full orchestra libs for beginners. if you want staffpad in there (which is imho beyond the scope) only the stock sounds should be used... but again, only if....


----------



## Rory (Aug 13, 2020)

RogiervG said:


> i don't think it will..



Sorry, you don't think it will what?

If someone wants to do this, the midi file is available in the first post of the thread. The StaffPad version could be exported and the .mp3 file containing the percussion track added.

The post that I made in the thread about this idea has resulted in expressions of interest, including from the person who started the thread. The thread has already expanded from the confines of the original post and libraries, now running 12 pages with 10,000 views.

I see it as a StaffPad opportunity, and I think that it would make for an interesting experiment and comparison. I would do it myself if I owned the third-party libraries. Indeed, this kind of comparison might result in me purchasing those libraries.

Anyway, either someone will make a StaffPad contribution to the thread or they won't.


----------



## RogiervG (Aug 14, 2020)

Rory said:


> Sorry, you don't think it will what?



" It would be interesting to see a StaffPad version if someone with the app’s third-party libraries would be willing to contribute one."



Rory said:


> I see it as a StaffPad opportunity, and I think that it would make for an interesting experiment and comparison. I would do it myself if I owned the third-party libraries. Indeed, this kind of comparison might result in me purchasing those libraries.



i think it pointless, since it's not a library per se. Also the other posts in that thread are all about libraries for usage within a DAW.
Staffpad is not a daw. It's a notation program, which is something entirely different.
Doing a staffpad render with all kinds of libraries is imho weird in context of the thread and totally not suiting the topic or it's goals.


----------



## ptram (Aug 14, 2020)

RogiervG said:


> i think it pointless, since it's not a library per se. Also the other posts in that thread are all about libraries for usage within a DAW.


For what it's worth, I did two of my examples in Dorico. It was also a test to see how it would have interacted with sound libraries in a simple piece.

In the end, it's just a game. Nothing that would have put my professional reputation in danger.

Paolo


----------

